# My lfs had Pirahna!!11



## ntskingz (Nov 2, 2003)

I went to my lfs and saw a P for sale. I had to get it considering it was illegal for the lfs to sel and for me to buy. Anyways, they only had one but i had to get him. I bought it for $30 which i honestly don tthink it was bad. Its around 3-4in and i'm planning on getting 2 more if he have any.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What kind of P?


----------



## ntskingz (Nov 2, 2003)

it a red belly. Here a pic of the lil bugger
http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/3f9c7572_8d...hfRAkBBaCphlVbf


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

we can buy them anywhere here and they are 5 pounds max !!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

In what state do you live?


----------



## ntskingz (Nov 2, 2003)

JAC said:


> In what state do you live?


 MA.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Good pick up man







. Make him one of those nasty solo [email protected]!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ntskingz said:


> it a red belly. Here a pic of the lil bugger
> http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/3f9c7572_8d...hfRAkBBaCphlVbf


 Very nice looking RB. Good p/u!


----------



## ntskingz (Nov 2, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> ntskingz said:
> 
> 
> > it a red belly. Here a pic of the lil bugger
> ...


 thanks. I want 2 more . I have a 55gal. Do you think my tank size is good enough for 2 more?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

bye the way you cant spell - piranha not pirahna


----------



## ntskingz (Nov 2, 2003)

alan said:


> bye the way you cant spell - piranha not pirahna


 yeah, i always had a hard time spelling it.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ntskingz said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > ntskingz said:
> ...


 You'll be fine with 3 in there.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ntskingz said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > ntskingz said:
> ...


 yes for awhile but they will need a 75g for life...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

yep, 3 p's are ok


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ntskingz said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > ntskingz said:
> ...


 Unless your really sure you can upgrade within the next month or so into a bigger tank (preferrably 100 gal for all 5), you might as well resist the temptation on getting the other 2 or your Ps will naturaly reduce the amount for you in due time.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Its too close to Vermont, for people to care probly...

Makes me wonder how come we dont have anyone selling P's in Vermont? Thats where I got my first P's years ago.


----------

